# Help me think of names?



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sister of Two Spot, dam Rimfire in foreground. Sire RNSH One Four Richie.



click to see better


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*And this one*

Out of Shotgun. She has one brown leg.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*One more of "Pesto"*


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Bolt auction for the one out of shotgun.....gun names are hard for girls.  I'm gonna think of more but this is why I go with names like Sally pixie and one word names lol. Rainbow dash is the longest name we have 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## JAR702 (Apr 28, 2014)

What about looking up different brands of ammunition?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

How about "Flintlock"


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

nancy d said:


> Out of Shotgun. She has one brown leg.


Shotgun's Peg Leg!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

And for the other "Skimmed by" for her funny nose marking.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

"Skimmed By", oh Jill you are way too funny!
"Peg Leg". NyGoat you outta heah. Hehe.

Both dams are Auto Repeater daughters.
The doelings really should be named after One Four Richie somehow.
But having a hard time coming up with anything that strikes.
Thought of "Fouray" but it's not catchy enough.
One is Scrambled Ears cause it looks like someone took an egg beater to them. Not very reflective of her lineage but it suits her. :angel:

Yrlgs are What Four & Fourgetmenot.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

For the second one, how about Beretta or Remington? Or some shot gun manufacturer


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

410 Charmer uses the radio lingo and is a type of shot gun.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok the one standing by her dam is going to be Victoria.
More ideas for Peg Leg/ Pesto?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol peg went threw my mind with that doe. Maybe since dad is one four Richie it could be one rich peg leg. Or just one peg leg. I don't know I'm telling you multi name thing is not me lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

One Four the Money?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

MsScamp said:


> One Four the Money?


 Thanks for the great idea! It's going to be One Four Love.

Sending in papers tomorrow but will still consider any others.

Crossroads if you have an objection to Victoria you better think up something quick. How's that for pressure hehe.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

goathiker said:


> 410 Charmer uses the radio lingo and is a type of shot gun.


I have a 410 charmer, gun not goat!

How bout boot in the mud!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

nancy d said:


> Thanks for the great idea! It's going to be One Four Love.
> 
> Sending in papers tomorrow but will still consider any others.
> 
> Crossroads if you have an objection to Victoria you better think up something quick. How's that for pressure hehe.


No problem!  I like One Four Love!


----------

